# Flip over shelter?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Last year was my fish year on the ice, and I’m addicted. Living in Cincinnati, my ice season will be short, and my lake options very limited (mostly small lakes). Most lakes are a long drive, and a shelter would enable me to stay on the ice for an extended amount of time (justify the long drive).

A client gave me some unexpected Home Depot gift cards for some network help, and I’m thinking of using them for a flip over ice shelter (they sell a few Clam models). I’m looking at the Scout or Nanook. I actually like the Frabill shelters a little better, but I’m limited to what I can purchase at Home Depot.

About 75% of my fishing will be solo, but I do like the “social” aspect of ice fishing. A two man shelter would enable me to bring a close friend (I realize it will be a tight fit), or even the wife. Also, offer a lot more room for solo fishing.

My main concern is dragging a flip over shelter. I’m reasonably healthy, and have dragged my kayak all over Ohio. But I’m not sure how difficult it is to drag a flip over shelter? Is it even worth the effort?

Second, how much more difficult will it be to drag the 2 man vs the 1 man (about 30lbs difference) when I go solo?

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Simple. It IS worth it..... either way. The way i see it, only one guy will be dragging at a time anyway and on small lakes/ponds there is never too far of a haul to get set up. If you are young and healthy, go for comfort. If you can spend the coins, i would go bigger. Sleds drag MUCH EASIER on snow than any kayak i have hauled through the grass and stone. Just my opinion anyway. Now if you were stuck between buying a shelter and a flasher.................... flasher. period


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I would go with the two person. If you go alone you have plenty of room. It will also be easier to get someone to go if they will be warm. There are posts about smitty sled that make dragging easier. I use a over the shoulder deer drag, it makes it better for me.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

2x Quackpot


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I use a pulling harness made by clam so dragging is hands free. I made my two man a one man and I have lots of space. If someone wants to fish with me I can always put my seats back to accommodate an extra person. I really need to make myself a smitty sled for long drags through deep snow.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I also agree, two men all the way. I once had a small one man shanty and while it was easier to heat I was totally cramped after 3 hours and had to get out just to stretch. My new pop up is a 6 man and while it takes roughly 10 minutes or so to put up after I'm in I have sooo much room I love it!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Home Depot sells shanties ?????


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea they do. I just bought a cover for my fish trap guide. They came up in the search. 

Good deals on stuff today. Dicks is 25% off and free shipping. Gander and cabellas is free shipping.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Get the Nanook. You'll never regret getting the 2 man shelter. I've had it for 5 years now and pleased with it for Solo & Double usage.

Here's some mod pics:


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

John,

What do you do for seats in it when you are solo vs 2 people fishing in it? Mine came set up solo and missing the other seat mount.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

fishingful said:


> John,
> 
> What do you do for seats in it when you are solo vs 2 people fishing in it? Mine came set up solo and missing the other seat mount.


To save weight, I removed both Clam Seats & Mounting Units for Padded, 5 gallon Buckets. they double as seats and for transporting/storing gear.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

OK thanks for the reply. I was thinking of just using bag chairs. I need something for my back. Mine will be used inland some on a smitty sled. But mostly towed on Erie. So wasn't really worried about the weight.


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 19, 2007)

Hyfax will make i easier to pull. Best of both worlds is a Schappell fx150. It is a one man, but roomy. It is the two man sled, yet oriented to sit on long ways. It gives you height for hook setting, and makes the floor/ice area more roomy when pulled over.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I use the seat base supplied with nanook and just add a high back boat seat. The seats the nanook come with are throw away junk seats. I love having the high back boat seat comfort.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

I have the nanook and use it about 70% two people 30% by myself....i just leave the regular seats in it and have no problems....look at it as a tight 2 man or really nice big 1 man...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It seems like you only have one seat base and you can probably order a new seat base from clam and then add a nice seat. I drilled holes in between the original holes take out a seat and move my seat to the middle. Lots more room and your centered


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

The one seat was moved to the middle. It is an older fish trap. I have one complete seat system and the seat and the slide rails for the other. I am missing the angle mounts for the rails to the tub and the attachment from the seat to the rails. I haven't looked to see if clam makes one that will work yet. They no longer make parts for mine. The Nanook parts may work. My tub is 3x5.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Gotcha, hopefully you will find what you need.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I think I found the seat slides. I may just have to fabricate the rest. Working on a tow bar now for it. Not paying 50-75 bucks for 10 bucks worth the stuff.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Use a $20 stadium seat. Cheap, comfortable and the back is adjustable.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

And lite


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Got the same problem Rooster. Went out one year and addicted every since. I bought the nanook for the price.Seats are hard on the rear end after sitting a while. This year i'm swapping mine out for boat seats.I'm from the east side, amelia. To ice fish i have to drive. Usually up to C.J. Brown .But only ice in town. Usually meet up with a couple others from here. We get some ice , give a shout and we can meet up. Always good to have others out on the ice with you.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone!

I really like the Nanook (looks perfect for me), but I don’t think that it will fit in my SUV. I’m limited to 42” x 55” of cargo space, and the sled on the Nanook is 61” long. Now, I might be able to shove it in there… depending on the shape of the sled. But, at 80lbs that doesn’t sound very practical. I’m going with the Clam Scout XL TC.

If the wife is really serious about ice fishing, I will just purchase a pop-up shelter, and drag it on the Scout.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

I have a 2001 2 door blazer that my nanook fits in like a glove....not sure how small your suv is??but there's not may thats smaller than the blazer


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Home Depot ONLINE will stock a larger selection plus many are having Cyber WEEK, which would still be going on. Its worth a LQQK see!


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm in a 2012 pathfinder. I have to put the back seats down and stack things but my nanook fits.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Toyota FJ Cruiser…..55” from cargo door (inside) to the bottom of rear seats folded down.

I might be able to squeeze a few inches if the lip of the sled clears the top rear seat, but I can’t imagine that I could make-up the necessary 6”s.

I've been researching mods for the Scout all day (yes, very busy here at work).....But, the Nanook offers a lot more room to play with!


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Rooster- The newer Clam products are NOT made with the same quality as the older models were. Google search Clam product search complaints. If Home Depot has any other option than Clam I would opt for that. The money you are saving might be erased if you get a faulty shelter. Any old ice vet can tell you. If you are going to have a problem with a shelter. That problem will manifest on the day you need the shelter the most.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I Could not bring myself to pay 60 or 70 bucks on a tow bar for mine. So I have about 15-20 bucks in this one. We will see how it works. I have one of the old clam 2 man. Think it's a guide?


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

a longer rope will pull easier! the new EVO shacks from ESKIMO should be a lot lighter than a regular flip.I have a quickflip 2 and its worked great for the last two years of hard use on erie. haven't seen the new 'mo's but they look light and roomy. good luck and come'on cold!!


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Rooster said:


> Toyota FJ Cruiser…..55” from cargo door (inside) to the bottom of rear seats folded down.
> 
> I might be able to squeeze a few inches if the lip of the sled clears the top rear seat, but I can’t imagine that I could make-up the necessary 6”s. ...



Will it fit in on an incline, with one end sitting up on top of the vertical folded seat rather than “flat” on the cargo area? Is there enough room to still clear the roof liner that way? May need some extra support dunnage underneath it towards the middle.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Sounds like a truck is in order


----------

